# Discount Tuesdays



## Seaboard92 (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't get this promotion. I tried to use it for a booking in May and it didn't give a discount. Is it for immediate travel?


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 29, 2015)

It is for selected dates and selected accomodation types offered on each Tuesday, usually the dates are for no more that 4-6 weeks out. Lately the only accomodations offered on the Canadian are just berths, too. It isn't a general sale, like the 25% off Sleeper Plus sale Via is currently running.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 29, 2015)

Just to be clear, the 25% sale has blackout dates around Christmas.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 3, 2015)

VIA has gotten into the holiday spirit early - but then Canadian Thanksgiving is next weekend - as the blackout dates around Christmas have been removed!


----------

